# Stop a rabbit jumping over



## Hermelin (Mar 28, 2018)

I have a little fence to the living room so my rabbit won’t run where we have all electronics, keeping the couch safe and have all the plants in the room. But I have the trouble with my 1,1 lbs bunny jumping over the fence, there’s only tiles on the other side which make it harder for him to jump over but still he manage. 

Even my parents have trouble going over the fence because they are shorter than both me and my brother. I can’t use normal fence because my rabbit will try to climb and his paws would get stuck if he falls. 

He’s a free roaming most of the day except during the night because he always wake me up early in the morning giving me kisses when I want to sleep if he runs around free.

It took him 10 times of trying to jump over the fence before he managed in the beginning, it feels like he’s too stubborn to stop. He jump over the fence when I’m in the living room or if he can’t find me and someone else it’s in the living room. 

Making it higher will only make him jump head in and I’m scared he will get hurt. 

Can I make my rabbit stop jumping over. 

The living room fence I have:


----------



## Blue eyes (Mar 28, 2018)

You'll have to go higher. Probably good to make a doorway through the barricade so you won't have to step over it.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 28, 2018)

I have gone higher with another piece that can be removed and replaced quickly. Another method is to cut cardboard boxes with a small slit so it overhangs both sides and can be taken off and put back easily and the open area overhanging empty space is a strong deterrent.


----------

